

The most powerful motivator for an early employee at a startup - rpsubhub
http://www.quora.com/What-motivates-an-early-employee-to-work-in-a-startup/answer/Edmond-Lau

======
spitfire
"At Quora, I (and many others) typically work 60 or more hours per week; other
startups I've talked to often expect similar (and sometimes even more
grueling) schedules."

I don't want to work at Quora. No matter how motivated, how engaged and how
excited I am to do something I know what lack of balance does to your life. I
consider myself successful only if I have that balance.

No matter how rich or "successful" someone is I think of them as a failure if
they don't have the things that come with a balanced life.

